# impossiible de selectionner le mode brouillon



## mikalak (10 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, 
Je viens d'acheter une imprimante multifonctions canon pixma MG7150, le problème est que je n'arrive pas à sélectionner le mode brouillon, il est grisé et le curseur se replace sur Normal...
Auriez vous une idée?
merci
mika


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2013)

Oui, c'est simple : ce modèle d'imprimante n'a pas de mode brouillon, l'option n'apparait dans le pilote que parce que ce pilote permet de gérer plusieurs modèles de la série et que certains de ces modèles ont ce mode !


----------



## mikalak (11 Octobre 2013)

J'ai resolu le problème, j'ai telechargé le driver complet sur le site canon , cette imprimante est sensée être vendue avec un cd..., mais pour moi rien de rien dans le cartons. D'ailleurs, plusieurs acheteurs ont posté sur le site d'Amazon l'absence du CD...
merci
Mika

Ps : si ça intéresse certains : ci joint le driver complet de l'imprimante canon MG7150:
Canon : Manuels : MG7100 series : MG7100 series - Sélectionner le système d'exploitation


----------



## Rudy A-Traxx (29 Janvier 2014)

Quand tu dis résolu, tu veux dire que tu peux imprimer en mode brouillon avec la MG7150 ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h54 ----------

J'ai réussi. Mais  : 
- je ne sais si cela est dû au choix du driver de l'imprimante (l'un est dit type : Bonjour et l'autre type Canon IJ Network) ou bien, 

- à l'installation du Driver que l'on trouve séparément sur le site Francais de Canon. 
(En effet, j'avais téléchargé et installé la grosse archive de 360 Mo qui contient ce driver mais qui semble daté de quelques semaines de plus que celui qu'on télécharge à part)


----------



## cyberbelette75 (21 Mars 2018)

Pour ceux qui cherchent encore, la réponse ici.


----------

